# Strongway Deluxe Rolling Garden Seat



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

So today is my birthday.

My beautiful bride, a/k/a the Birthday Fairy 🧚‍♀️ ordered me a Strongway Deluxe Rolling Garden Seat so I can use it when I am working on the lawn tractor or ATV, washing the cars/truck/motorcycles, or putzing around in the flowerbeds and weeding the tree rings.

I use my rolling mechanic stools but they roll so well they take off down the driveway if you get out of the seat.... Plus the wheels are on casters.

So she ordered one on sale, and got it shipped to the store for free.

I look forward to trying this out. I think it will help my old knees out and also keep me from injuring my back from bending over when having to do any stoop labor tasks (hand pulling weeds from the beds - I don't spray around my trees and ornamentals, so I have to yank them out).

Cheaper than a trip to the doctor or an ambulance ride to the ER...!

Anyway, picked it up on the ride home, and here it is:



Still have to unbox it and assemble it, so that is my next lawn project.

Not sure if there is a lot of interest in these but I figure some of you might be looking for something to make labor-intensive tasks a little easier.

I know I look forward to using this thing to make it easier on me to work around the yard and in my driveway and garage....

I have the feeling the Birthday Fairy 🧚‍♀️ may try to snag it to use, too!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Video:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8dh8phCy8io


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

And now, it is time for a little wordless workshop on building a rolling garden seat:


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Tomorrow I will air up the tires and take some pictures of the completed rolling garden seat.

But it is my birthday, so I am going to go listen to ****ie Betts play and eat a cupcake with my Birthday Fairy...!

Me loves me some cupcakes. &#129473;


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

FlowRider said:


> Tomorrow I will air up the tires and take some pictures of the completed rolling garden seat.
> 
> But it is my birthday, so I am going to go listen to ****ie Betts play and eat a cupcake with my Birthday Fairy...!
> 
> Me loves me some cupcakes. 🧁


Happy Birthday! That thing looks awesome. Can't wait to see it in action.


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Pretty sweet, be a bonus for my aching back.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

TN Hawkeye said:


> FlowRider said:
> 
> 
> > Tomorrow I will air up the tires and take some pictures of the completed rolling garden seat.
> ...


Thanks, @TN Hawkeye! I had a nice birthday. The Birthday Fairy took me out for dinner as a surprise.

I am not sure what happened when I uploaded the pictures. I had them in a logical sequence for how you build the unit, but I uploaded the pictures wirelessly, and some pictures loaded faster than others, and the pictures appeared out of order....

I like the rolling garden seat unit a lot. It is really heavy duty, and the pneumatic tires will help in rolling over obstacles.

I have some monkey grass in my front flowerbeds I am thinking of ripping out (the Birthday Fairy hates it) so it will save me a lot of muscle strain, joint stress, and back aches when I have to rip and dig that out. I have irrigation and utility lines to worry about so I have to dig it out by hand so I do not end up with a leak or short somewhere, or bust a sewer pipe.

No back problems, but bad knees, and I am getting older, so an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure, for sure.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

ThomasPI said:


> Pretty sweet, be a bonus for my aching back.


Thanks, @ThomasPI!

Yeah, I pulled some TOUGH weeds by hand out of a few beds so I could get the seed heads before they matured and dropped seed, but after that I was feeling sore and stiff, so I decided to try and find a better way to do that kind of work.

I also like to scrub the brake dust and road grime off the chrome wheels on my truck and cars, and work on my ATV and motorcycles, and riding lawn mower, and this lets me do those tasks without any issues or bending over.

Makes it easy to air up tires, clean my grill grates in the galvanized wash tub I use to soak the BBQ sauce off first, and it can carry some of my hand tools - hand pruners, trowels, hand tillers, insecticide sprays (wasps in bushes suck), and cold ones.

Because nothing beats a cold one when you busting something up or digging something out, or cleaning your wheels/rims!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

So, I finished the assembly of the rolling garden seat by airing up the tires, and here is the finished product with the long handle attached:



I think I am going to enjoy having this rolling garden seat around for a number of different tasks. Its first duty will be to help me clean up my grill grates for my Weber charcoal kettle and my gas grill. Then I have some work to do in my flower beds....

The long handle is my only concern so far. It is fairly lightweight and the metal is a thinner gauge than I would like. It will realistically only be suitable for moving the seat from place to place. I have to resist the tendency to use this handle to lift the unit or reposition. I think that could bend or break the handle if one is not careful with it.

And the seat pad is not very usable, other than keeping the metal seat and hardware from cutting your hindquarters when you sit down. It would work for lightweight ladies I suppose, but I plan to use one of my floating throwable life preservers I have from boating - it has several inches of foam padding, durable thicker nylon covering, handles to use to help hold it in place, and it is the right size to fit the seat. I will use the pad it came with to protect the fabric on my throwable foam seat. I use these all the time when sitting on wood benches, or pickup tailgates. Much more comfortable....

Other than that, I really like this new tool. I think it will really help save my back muscles from getting sore doing work close to the ground, and I know it will help with my knees from straining the tendons and joints when I have to do work below knee level around the yard, etc.

I paid $89 for it, ~$97 with tax, which is much better than a medical deductible payment. 💰 :lol: :|


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Just an update to give props to Northern Tool for quality customer service and honoring their warranty on this product.

When I assembled this the last thing I did was inflate the tires.

Now that Fall has arrived (finally!) I went to use the cart and I had a flat tire. I took the tire apart - the rim has two halves that bolt together.

The inner tube was leaking right on a seam, slow leak.

I called Northern Tool and explained what happened.

They are shipping me a new complete wheel, tire, inner tube, washer and cotter pin, under warranty, with free shipping.

Four to six business days to have it in hand.

I just wanted a replacement inner tube but they don't have those available separately, so I get a new wheel.

Cost with shipping would have been $23.

So they took real good care of me, and kept a customer for life.

Love it. They were very courteous and professional about everything.

Service after the sale means everything to me. Very impressed!


----------

